# Moose



## Calling all ducks (Apr 22, 2009)

Can any one tell me the best time to hunt Moose in Utah when there the most active just wandering. It starts Sept 13 thru Oct 16 Thanks


----------



## COWAN (Oct 7, 2012)

Are you serious? !


----------



## longbow (Mar 31, 2009)

They are most active during the September rut but they are way easier to spot after the leaves are off the trees. Early in the season, depending on the weather, you might still have a crack at them at waterholes. Maybe try calling them in the first of the season and hope the leaves are off the trees during the last half. I've only shot one moose in my whole life so I'm no expert.


----------



## outdoorser (Jan 14, 2013)

Aww heck, they're out all the time. just ride a snowmobile and carry a glock


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Calling all ducks said:


> Can any one tell me the best time to hunt Moose in Utah when there the most active just wandering. It starts Sept 13 thru Oct 16 Thanks


The best time to hunt moose is from 9 to 5 and then from 5 to 9.

.


----------



## Mr Muleskinner (Feb 14, 2012)

The best time for you to hunt moose is from Sept 13 to Oct 16. You should not hunt at all outside of those dates. 

Couldn't resist.


----------

